# REI Return/Exchange Policy



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, so I figured out where NOT to mount the GPS: on the top tube right where the shifters will hit it. I bailed off my bike this past ride and the bars swung around and smacked my Edge 500. I can still read some of the numbers, but the bottom is pretty obscured and the LCD is damaged.

I know this is totally my fault, but since I bought this at REI.com I'm wondering what their return/exchange policy is. I understand it's kind of a no questions asked for new or faulty items, but this is clearly not that.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Doubtful.*

I think your best bet is to call garmin and get a refurbished unit.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

If you're an REI member at the time of purchase, and it wasn't on sale it can be returned for cash or replacement. When I bought a GPS from REI I asked the guy, "So technically I could buy this, pull out a hammer right here and smash it and get my money back?" He responded, "Well, yes. I hope you won't do that though."


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*So thats why*

They charge twice as much.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

stumblemumble said:


> If you're an REI member at the time of purchase, and it wasn't on sale it can be returned for cash or replacement. When I bought a GPS from REI I asked the guy, "So technically I could buy this, pull out a hammer right here and smash it and get my money back?" He responded, "Well, yes. I hope you won't do that though."


Yep, I'm a member. I'll give them a call and see what they say.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

They should replace it. IMO I buy certain things at REI knowing I will pay a premium, but have that "insurance". I have never returned a crashed item there, but I have returned Garmin units that stop working. If all you have is your unit, that is all that you will get if you go in for exchange.

I asked about returning Vibrams not too long ago, and the salesperson said that they hope you don't wear the shoes for a year, then bring them back. I was just worried I wouldn't be able to get used to them.

But, their return policy is seriously awesome. I don't use it much, but I'm happy to pay full retail to have the option.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Smashed LCD is entirely your fault. 

Be accountable and either buy another, or work with the mfg. Don't abuse the REI return policy.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Right, I know it's my fault, which is what I stated in my first post. 

I called them and they said that "damage" is not covered, but manufacturing defects or product failures are. So, if my GPS just stopped working then I would be able to return for a refund/exchange. I think I may call Garmin and see what they offer in terms of repair or some sort of "crash replacement".

I guess on the bright side is that the GPS is still working, the screen is just cracked. So worst case scenario I just won't be able to use it in wet conditions. Everything else seems to be in perfect working order.

EDIT: Bummer. Called Garmin and their repair service is $89 and can take up to 4 weeks turnaround time. The do not offer replacement parts for customers to do their own repairs.


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Right, I know it's my fault, which is what I stated in my first post.
> 
> I called them and they said that "damage" is not covered, but manufacturing defects or product failures are. So, if my GPS just stopped working then I would be able to return for a refund/exchange. I think I may call Garmin and see what they offer in terms of repair or some sort of "crash replacement".
> 
> ...


I've done the Garmin crash replacement when I once smashed my screen in a crash. Generally I've found the shipping there and back takes more time than the actual repair. Use a cheaper cyclocomputer in the meantime, or ship it back for crash replacement.

Could be worse - $90 is a lot cheaper than an entirely new unit!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

My experience was the 4 weeks is more like 4 to 7 days and either a new or refurb unit is sent as the replacement.



miss rides a lot said:


> I've done the Garmin crash replacement when I once smashed my screen in a crash. Generally I've found the shipping there and back takes more time than the actual repair. Use a cheaper cyclocomputer in the meantime, or ship it back for crash replacement.
> 
> Could be worse - $90 is a lot cheaper than an entirely new unit!


----------



## dostres (Feb 10, 2004)

I've smashed my edge 500 twice. I most recently I sent it back last Wednesday and I received a replacement yesterday (Thursday). The first time I sent it back they gave me a refurbished unit for free. The second time it was $89. Its hard to beat that kind of service for a mistake that was totally my fault - unless you can blame the trail I guess. REI (and most big retailers) maintain records on frequent/questionable returners.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

dostres said:


> I've smashed my edge 500 twice. I most recently I sent it back last Wednesday and I received a replacement yesterday (Thursday). The first time I sent it back they gave me a refurbished unit for free. The second time it was $89. Its hard to beat that kind of service for a mistake that was totally my fault - unless you can blame the trail I guess. REI (and most big retailers) maintain records on frequent/questionable returners.


So what did you tell them when you sent it back?


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

Return it to REI for a new one. That's 1/2 the point of being a member. I love that policy. I spend lots of money there because of it. I am sure I am not the only one.

If REI had a problem with that, it wouldn't be their policy.


----------

